# Using The NCE Power Cab



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

Greeting Folks, 
I'm new to this DCC stuff and think I want to purchases the NCE PowerCab. 
Question: My layout is 30" x 80" it's not very complex, I want Sound and Control of my 
Alco 2-6-0. Am I likely to need 5amp or hopefully not?
Many Thanks for your help,
Ray


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Not need for 5 amps unless/until you expand BIG TIME!!
My layout is 4X8, using Digitrax Zephyr with a 3 amp supply...I can run 3 engines at once - full function - with no ill effects!!
Nothing wrong with "upgrading" to "future-proof" a layout...but, in your case, it's really overkill...use that booster $$ for more rolling stock/engines, etc.

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## chainbag (Jan 10, 2015)

OK & Great. Thanks for the info.
chainbag


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have an NCE power cab on a 4 x 8 and run up to 4 trains, no sound, one with 4 lighted passenger coaches, with no issues and with power to spare. Biggest draw with the 4 going was 1.5 amps.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi chainbag. I have a NCE Powercab and its a great system. Very easy and intuative to program over other makes. It's also very ergonomic in the hand. For the price it takes a lot of beating. When you do need the extra power you just add a booster.


----------

